# Scotland Island - Australia Day



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Am going to give SI a go tomorrow morning. Will try for some squid, then troll or downrig for some kings.

Will also probably throw some lures and SPs at some of the wharfs after the tide changes to see if there's any bream around.

Will be launching at Church point (paid) car park at about 5 or 5:15 anyone interested is welcome to come along.


----------

